# Perch question im stumped HELP ME



## Jamie Heuberger (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok guys.......... Im building a 5x4 perch boxes for racing pigeons. 

I have the sides built, so on and so on...... how do you put the 12 x 12 sections in. I can do the second row from bottom, second row from top. I cant get the nails in without spliting the wood...... Been on it for 5 hours now whats the deal.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pre-drill your boards with a bit one size smaller than the nails you are using. Also, put a bit of liquid nail on the ends of boards.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I use L brackets screwed to the perch then mount to the wall


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

When I built my box perches I built the frame with the verticle dividers and notched those dividers where the "floors" would be. Then I notched the floors where the verticle pieces would fit. This way I didn't need to nail anything but the ends. Hope this makes sense.


----------

